# NBD: Fernandes Explorer



## Kaickul (Jan 30, 2014)

Today, I got this all original parts Fernandes The Function Explorer BXB-55 from 1985 in almost pristine condition really cheap, when I first saw it, I couldn't really pass up, I need to get my hands on this one. I couldn't find much information about this bass. The pickups especially the bridge sounds really loud, sounds really good and plays really well. Thinking of tuning this one to BEAD. 

Do anyone know who is the guy in the picture?







With the cases of my friend's SRX500 and my RG7321


----------



## Vostre Roy (Jan 30, 2014)

Looks lovely


----------



## Andromalia (Jan 30, 2014)

9/10 would bang.


----------



## bobbybuu (Feb 1, 2014)

Interesting, I would definitely like to try those vintage rail style pickups out.


----------



## Kaickul (Feb 2, 2014)

bobbybuu said:


> Interesting, I would definitely like to try those vintage rail style pickups out.




they sound really nice, very loud, clear and full, just how I like it.


----------



## iron blast (Feb 3, 2014)

perfect heavy metal bass


----------



## TrashJuice (Feb 3, 2014)

Saw that and Spinal Tap's Big Bottom started playing in my head. Nice find, enjoy. 

My first real guitar in the 90s was a Fernandes Monterey. Pickups were alright, electronics were bad, bridge was badass-style and super comfy.


----------

